
Williams syndrome - lulzasaurusrex
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Williams_syndrome
======
jonstewart
Much gets made of the “elfin” appearance, “cocktail party” personality, and
“unusual verbal abilities,” but there’s nothing good about having Williams
Syndrome.

~~~
doesnotexist
I cringe at the use of language such as "nothing good about X" when talking
about a population of people, as it reeks of ignorance. I will give you the
benefit of the doubt though, perhaps you hadn't meant to come across so bald
faced.

~~~
jonstewart
I have a family member with Williams Syndrome.

------
mkaic
I have a good friend with Williams syndrome—one of the nicest and most caring
people I know. He has extreme emotional swings, but unless I hadn’t been told
by his parents, I’d never have realized he had any sort of diagnosable
condition.

~~~
jonstewart
Wow, that sounds very high functioning. It can be really variable, depending
on how many genes are deleted at conception.

------
dang
Related from 7 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20093646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20093646)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7583121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7583121)

------
chance_state
I noticed this video on Reddit recently which is an interview with a person
with Williams syndrome:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxZ7aZMFHPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxZ7aZMFHPE)

